# CT Valley - 2018 Superduty Mounts -fisher



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a like new mount for a fisher Xv2 setup. Located in CT
Looking to get $650 obo 
let me know if you are interested 

(203)258-8382

Adam


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

TerraScraper said:


> Have a like new mount for a fisher Xv2 setup. Located in CT
> Looking to get $650 obo
> let me know if you are interested
> 
> ...


Does that include wiring?


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Does that include wiring?


That is just the mount. I might have some if I don't end up using it on my 2005.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

That is a pretty optimistic price for a used mount only then - perhaps look into what they typically sell for used. Or even new, for that matter.


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> That is a pretty optimistic price for a used mount only then - perhaps look into what they typically sell for used. Or even new, for that matter.


Thanks for the input, Input or best offer... if someone needs it, it there and I'll accept offers. What are they going for new/ used?


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

Updated price : $450 obo


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

TerraScraper said:


> Updated price : $450 obo


That's pretty close to the used going offer for fisher mounts


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

*Free snow storm coming your way with purchase


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

TerraScraper said:


> *Free snow storm coming your way with purchase


I have an appreciation for good marketing


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

TerraScraper said:


> Free snow storm coming your way with purchase


Are you guarantying this?.....I'll bite if you are


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

dieselss said:


> Are you guarantying this?.....I'll bite if you are


Yes. Must pick up by Thursday00:01


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have the rear brackets for the mount?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

They go to sway bar


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

I have those. And the nuts and bolts


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Silly, it doesn't snow in CT anymore


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I have an appreciation for good marketing


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/08-thru-16-super-duty-western-mount-free.168749/


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/08-thru-16-super-duty-western-mount-free.168749/


lmao


----------



## TerraScraper (Dec 10, 2008)

Jump on this now... $451 obo. Cheaper today than tomorrow!!


----------

